

Why you should always encrypt your smartphone (2011) - gordon_freeman
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2011/01/why-you-should-always-encrypt-your-smartphone/1/

======
jrochkind1
This article is from 2011 and outdated.

> Last week, California's Supreme Court reached a controversial 5-2 decision
> in People v. Diaz (PDF),

I stopped reading there; since then, the U.S Supreme Court has made a
different determination in Riley v. California.
([http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/us/supreme-court-
cellphone...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/26/us/supreme-court-cellphones-
search-privacy.html)).

It may still be a great idea to encrypt your smart phone, but for an analysis
of U.S. law at the present time, go somewhere else than this article.

------
bvk
This story does not take into account the recent supreme court ruling in Riley
v. California that the search-incident-to-arrest exception does not apply to
the information carried in cell phones. Even if your cell phone is on your
person and unlocked when you are arrested, police need a search warrant to
look at the data it contains.

[http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/13-132_8l9c.pdf](http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/13-132_8l9c.pdf)

I'd recommend that anyone with an interest in civil rights read Supreme Court
decisions - they tend to be written in a much more understandable style than
you'd expect.

~~~
dTal
I wouldn't be surprised if the good news has somehow missed the ears of many a
police department.

------
gwillen
This story is from 2011, and the title should be changed to reflect that; it's
missing VAST changes that have happened since then.

~~~
untothebreach
Yea, I missed the byline and did a double take when I saw the line about
Motorala's upcoming upcoming Android devices, the "Droid Pro" and "Droid
Bionic."

------
ecopoesis
This is from 2011. This year, in Riley[1], the Supreme Court ruled that phones
can't be searched without a warrant.

That said, you still should encrypt your phone. It's easy and has little to no
downside.

[1] [http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/riley-v-
californi...](http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/riley-v-california/)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _That said, you still should encrypt your phone._ //

Is there a generic guide for Android phones, please?

~~~
gordon_freeman
[https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/2844831?hl=en](https://support.google.com/nexus/answer/2844831?hl=en)

This help guide works best on stock Android phones but should also work on all
generic Android phones such as Samsung,HTC,etc.

